# Question about Tandem Bottom bracket



## Saluki (13 Mar 2022)

Hi. 
bike bud and I giving serious consideration to a tandem. He’s 6’2” and I am 5’7”, just in case anyone has one handily for sale.

Would something like a Dawes Galaxy Twin have a regular BB or are they something special?

Thanks. There may be more questions. Well, there is likely to be in all honesty.


----------



## Sharky (13 Mar 2022)

Well, there will be two BB's. 
The front chain ring is usually connected to the rear ring of the same size, so pedalling is in unison. To adjust chain tension, one of the BB's will be an eccentric BB.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

Saluki said:


> Hi.
> bike bud and I giving serious consideration to a tandem. He’s 6’2” and I am 5’7”, just in case anyone has one handily for sale.
> 
> Would something like a Dawes Galaxy Twin have a regular BB or are they something special?
> ...



You are welcome to come and try our Raleigh MTB inspired one if you are passing but it's not for sale .

I would almost deffo say the front bottom bracket will be eccentric type which is pretty standard for tandems and nothing to be worried about


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

oh and they are wicked fun to ride


----------



## Saluki (13 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> oh and they are wicked fun to ride


When I was a kid we had a tandem with a wheel size akin to a Raleigh Twenty. Once the novelty had warn off with everyone else, my cousin Simon and I took that bike mikes and miles. We were between 12 & 14 years so had 3 excellent summers just clearing off for day rides. No problem riding from Norwich to Gt Yarmouth and back. We could take turns with who ride where. Mostly so he could loll about and roll a cigarette (14, yes I know) using both hands.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2022)

Saluki said:


> When I was a kid we had a tandem with a wheel size akin to a Raleigh Twenty. Once the novelty had warn off with everyone else, my cousin Simon and I took that bike mikes and miles. We were between 12 & 14 years so had 3 excellent summers just clearing off for day rides. No problem riding from Norwich to Gt Yarmouth and back. We could take turns with who ride where. Mostly so he could loll about and roll a cigarette (14, yes I know) using both hands.


pics?


----------



## Saluki (24 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> pics?


Not now. It was over 40 years ago. There are probably some somewhere, but not in my random photo collection. My elderly Aunt would be the ‘go to’ there.
It was a bronze/orange colour, if memory serves. It came from a holiday camp up the coast a ways.


----------

